

Ask HN: Where is patio11? - boldpanda

I haven&#x27;t seen a blog or email from Patrick in quite some time. Anyone know what he&#x27;s been up to?
======
patio11
Long story. Short version: health issues, business deadlines (many slipped),
and travel ate up last two months or so.

~~~
gadders
Get well soon Mr M!

~~~
rmc
Yep, get well soon dude.

As an aside, as a fellow "Mc...." surname holder, I've always abbreviated it
as "McC", not "M"... I wonder if patio11 likes "M", or "McK"....

 _(Yes this is another fun weird naming example for patio11 's list)_

------
dotmanish
He has been active on HN though:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=patio11](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=patio11)

